# Name that tune!!!!!



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm goin' down to shoot my old lady
You know i caught her messin' 'round with another man.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know the name of that song but it is a Jimi Henderick's song. Does that count! 


The taste of love is sweet
when hearts like our's meet
I fell for you like a child
oh, but the fire went wild..


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

1st song: Hey Joe By Jimi. Good stuff

2nd Song: Ring of Fire By Mr. Cash



I always knew. I always saw it coming.
Enveloped now, encased by my worst fear.
I've never felt the nausea of longing to feel nothing,
I never wanted to cease to
exist, just disappear.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

that one is A.F.I. Single Second.....


Stars appear
And the shadows are fallin'
You can hear
My heart callin'
A little bit of lovin'
Makes everything right
And I'm gonna see
My baby tonight


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

oh Boy by Either buddy holly or Joe Ely!!!




Take these broken wings and learn to fly

All your life

You were only waiting for this moment to arise.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

that would be Paul McCartney's Blackbird....


Some folks are born
made to wave the flag

Ooh
they're red
white and blue.
And when the band plays
Hail to the chief


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

that would be clearwater!!!!




Watching time go and feeling belief grow
Rise above the obstacles.
People beseech me but they will never teach me
Things that I already know. (I know)
Dreams that I have shattered may not have mattered
Take another point of view.
Doubts will arise like though chasing a rainbow


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I have heard that one but I don't know it by name..

You take a mortal man,
And put him in control
Watch him become a god
Watch peoples heads a'roll
A'roll...

_[chorus:]_
Just like the Pied Piper
Led rats through the streets
We dance like marionettes
Swaying to the Symphony ...


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ha!!!!!! One of my faves!!!!! Megadth, Symphony of Destruction...

"When a man lies, He murders some part of the world
These pale death are which men miscall their lives
All this i cannot witness any longer
Cannot the kingdom of salvation, Take me home?"


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> that one is A.F.I. Single Second.....
> 
> OH MY GOSH SHARON,........AFI?..........IM SHOCKED!:clap:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

pantera2006 said:


> Ha!!!!!! One of my faves!!!!! Megadth, Symphony of Destruction...
> 
> "When a man lies, He murders some part of the world
> These pale death are which men miscall their lives
> ...


"To live is to Die" - Metallica !!! Great song, great band!

Try this one :

God money, I'll do anything for you
God money, just tell me what you want me to
God money, nail me up against the wall
God money don't want everything, he wants it all...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Nine inch nails..
I know the song..

Head like a hole..


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's one-

So they took me down to the gallows,
And this boy, he say to me-
Why do you smile, when the rope's around your neck?
I said I tell you boy- when I get back.

:cheers:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

You got me there GSD..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

************ when you're a stranger 
Faces look ugly when you're alone 
Women seem wicked when you're unwanted 
Streets are uneven when you're down


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> ************ when you're a stranger
> Faces look ugly when you're alone
> Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
> Streets are uneven when you're down


People are Strange, indeed.
The Doors :thumbsup:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Misty morning, clouds in the sky
Without warning, the **** walks by
Casting his shadow, weaving his spell
Funny clothes, tinkling bell


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> Misty morning, clouds in the sky
> Without warning, the **** walks by
> Casting his shadow, weaving his spell
> Funny clothes, tinkling bell


Crazy. Was just listening to this 

The Wizard, Black Sabbath.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's an easy one-

One night in jail it was getting late.
He was butt-raped by a large inmate, and he screamed.
But the guards paid no attention to his cries.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn, I have no idea. lol

Try this one while you wait -

It's easier not to be great 
And measure those things by your eyes 
We long to be here by his resolve 
Alone in the church by and by 
To cradle the baby in space 
And leave you there by yourself chained to fate


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Buzz I want to say something from Alice Cooper but I dont know

GSD I'm lost for words..LOL


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Talkin' jive and poison ivy
You ain't gonna cling to me
Man take a bold thinker
I ain't so blind I can't see


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> Buzz I want to say something from Alice Cooper but I dont know
> 
> GSD I'm lost for words..LOL


Guess we got no Sublime fans in the house 

You & Buz got me on the last ones though.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Talkin' jive and poison ivy
> You ain't gonna cling to me
> Man take a bold thinker
> I ain't so blind I can't see


That one's "Hair of the Dog" by Nazareth

GSD - I like Sublime but don't know a lot of their stuff. "The ballad of Johnny Butt" came to mind. lol

The one I posted was "I Alone" by Live

Great thread - let's keep it going:cheers:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Try this- 

Now, listen up,
She's razor sharp.
If she don't get her way,
She'll slice you apart.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

> GSDBulldog Here's one-
> 
> So they took me down to the gallows,
> And this boy, he say to me-
> ...


Dispatch.. "Open Up"

This was a good one to pick Great Song live


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

> MY MIKADO said:
> 
> 
> > that one is A.F.I. Single Second.....
> ...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Try this-
> 
> Now, listen up,
> She's razor sharp.
> ...


That would be Motley Crue, Looks that kill..

Try this,

Not about to see your light
But if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it's like
Till you're bleeding


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Danzig "Mother" is the tune

Bonfires burning bright
Pumpkin faces in the night
I remember...........


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

scottronics01 said:


> Danzig "Mother" is the tune
> 
> Bonfires burning bright
> Pumpkin faces in the night
> I remember...........


Stumped again. lol

Try this

Make his fight on the hill in the early day
Constant chill deep inside
Shouting gun, on they run through the endless grey
On they fight, for they are right, yes, but who's to say?


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Buz one of my favorite albums by them...

Metallica "For Whom The Bell Tolls" off Ride the Lightning"

Ok:

Day is gone I'm on my back
Staring up at the ceiling
I take a drink sit back relax
Smoke my mind makes me feel
Better for a small time
What I want is what I've not got
What I need is all around me
Reaching searching never stop
And I'll say
If you could keep me floating just for a while


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn! Stumped again. I really need to get out more. lol
I'll give it a few. Maybe someone else knows. Enjoying this either way. Good times.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I've heard it before on the radio. It's some newer group..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well try this one guys an see if you know it.


It's the same story the crow told me
It's the only one he knows
Like the morning sun you come
And like the wind you go
Ain't no time to hate
Barely time to wait
Whoa oh, what I want to know is
Where does the time go?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Well try this one guys an see if you know it.
> 
> It's the same story the crow told me
> It's the only one he knows
> ...


I don't know if it's the original but I think it's a song the Greatfull Dead sings..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Time can bring you down,
Time can bend your knees.
Time can break your heart,
Have you begging please, begging please.

Beyond the door,
There's peace I'm sure,
And I know there'll be no more
**********************


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

"Tears in Heaven" - Eric Clapton

Try this-

Into the distance, a ribbon of black
Stretched to the point of no turning back
A flight of fancy on a windswept field
Standing alone my senses reeled
A fatal attraction holding me fast, how
Can I escape this irresistible grasp?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't remember the song title but it's pink floyd..:thumbsup:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep. The title is "Learning to Fly".
Your turn. lol:cheers:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Alright, I guess you went to bed. lol

How 'bout this one?

Rise up in the morning
Look out at the world
Brings a smile to my face
There's a south wind blowing
Calling my name
Takin me to another place.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I want to say Led Zepplin but I'm not sure..


What's new pussycat? 
can you dig the satisfaction? well, 
you can't take it with you but you 
can in overdrive - yeah! some like it 
hot and twist'n,**************


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Anyone gunna take a stab at it????


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry, man. Forgot all about checking this, lol.

Mine was "Sail On, Sail Away" by Moxy

Yours was "Thunderkiss '65" White Zombie (crazy b*stard)lol but a great song. 

Let me think a minute...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's a good one - 

I sneak in my own house
It's four in the morning
I had too much to drink
Said I was out with the boys


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know yours Buz it is to early in the morning for this game and the dang coffee pot is dieing. lol but how about this one.


Working double time,
On her seduction line,
She was one of a kind, she's just mine all mine,
Wanted no applause,
Just another course,
Made a meal out of me,
And come back for more.

it is an easy one.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

"You shook me all night long" ac/dc !

Thanks for the easy one. I've been bombing out. lol

I'm just going to leave my old one up there. I'm too tired to think up a new one. lol

I sneak in my own house
It's four in the morning
I had too much to drink
Said I was out with the boys


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

something must be done 
about vengance, a badge and a gun
so rip the mic
rip the stage 
rip the system 
i was born to rage against em
now action must be taken 
we dont need the key we break in


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Buz
Megadeth Wake up Dead

Weezie
Don't know the title but it's Rage Against The Machine..

Sharon
I knew you had some Rock & Roll in ya..LOL


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Too late...
My time has come.
Sends shivers down my spine.
Body's aching all the time.
Good by everybody,
I've got to go.
Gotta leave you all behind and face the truth.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I know it's Queen but I don't know the title. I'll let it ride, I'm sure someone knows it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL Eric I like good rock just not into heavy metal or blues too much.

I'm young I know but even so
I know a thing or two I've learned from you
I've really learned a lot
really learned a lot.
Love is like a stove
burns you when it's hot.

I loved this song when I was younger. It is an easy one too.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

"Love Hurts" - Nazareth

Radicals and Racists, don't point your finger at me.
I'm a small town white boy, just tryin' to make ends meet.
Don't need your religion, don't watch that much TV.
Just makin' my livin', baby.
Well, that's enough for me.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Too late...
> My time has come.
> Sends shivers down my spine.
> Body's aching all the time.
> ...


http://www.lyricsdomain.com/17/queen/bohemian_rhapsody.html 
Queen, Bohemian Rhapsody

GNR, One in a million


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

What happened? Did you run out of songs? lol

I got one - 

I was drunk the day my mom got out of prison,
And I went to pick her up in the rain.
But before I could get to the station in the pickup truck,
She got run over by the damned old train.

I know smokey joe's got this one. lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

No I didn't run out..LOL

Try this one..

With the lights out, it's less dangerous 
Here we are now, entertain us
I feel stupid and contagious 
Here we are now, entertain us
A mulatto 
An albino 
A mosquito 
My libido 
Yay!


LOL


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Nirvana "Smells Like Teen Spirit"

and:

I'm looking in on the good life i might be doomed never to find. 
Without a trust or flaming fields am i too dumb to refine? 
And if you'd 'a took to me like 
Well i'd a danced like the queen of the eyesores 
And the rest of our lives would 'a fared well


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Did someone turn off the music???

Hers another one and its very easy..

Hear the children crying
Hear the children crying
sayin'Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel
all right
There is one question i'd really like to ask
is there a place for the hopless sinner
who has hurt all mankind just to save his own
Belive me


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I haven't a clue..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Halls of justice painted green, money talking.
Power wolves beset your door, hear them stalking.
Soon you'll please their appetite, they devour.
Hammer of justice crushes you, overpower.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Too easy Buz...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL, ok. Here's a new one.

Somebody's Heine is crowding my icebox.
Somebody's cold one is giving me chills.
Guess I'll just close my eyes.
Aw yeah, alright. Feels good inside.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Now you got me stumped..LOL I'll let someone else try..

Here's one,

There is nothin' fair in this world
There is nothin' safe in this world
And there's nothin' sure in this world
And there's nothin' pure in this world
Look for something left in this world
Start again!!


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

> buzhunter LOL, ok. Here's a new one.
> 
> Somebody's Heine is crowding my icebox.
> Somebody's cold one is giving me chills.
> ...


Weezer, "Say it anit so"

ok:

It's been so long
Since I've seen her face
You say she's doin' fine
I still recall
A sad cafe
How it hurt so bad to see her cry
I didn't want to say good-bye


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Now you got me stumped..LOL I'll let someone else try..
> 
> Here's one,
> 
> ...


"White Wedding" - Billy Idol. Great song man. I remember when that got a lot of radio play. lol Here's one from the same era.

Rise up! gather round 
Rock this place to the ground 
Burn it up let's go for broke 
Watch the night go up in smoke


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

scottronics01 said:


> It's been so long
> Since I've seen her face
> You say she's doin' fine
> I still recall
> ...


No clue, man. You are pretty good at stumping me. lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

It's Def Lepard, Rock of ages I think..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Love is in the water
Love is in the air
Show me where to look
Tell me will love be there
Teach me how to speak
Teach me how to share
Teach me where to go
Tell me will love be there


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

scottronics01 said:


> Weezer, "Say it anit so"
> 
> ok:
> 
> ...


Journey, Send her my love..


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

It's a long day,
Living in Receda
There's a freeway
Running through the yard
I'm a bad boy
Cause I don't even miss her
I'm a bad boy
For breaking her heart.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> It's a long day,
> Living in Receda
> There's a freeway
> Running through the yard
> ...


That would be Tom Petty's Free Fallin...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> Love is in the water
> Love is in the air
> Show me where to look
> Tell me will love be there
> ...


Awesome band and one of the first CD's I ever bought..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

This makes a good one for my 1000th post on the site..LOL

Every day I work so hard, bringin' home my hard earned pay 
Try to love you baby, but you push me away. 
Don't know where you're goin', only know just where you've been, 
Sweet little baby, I want you again.


----------



## Jager Bomb (Feb 22, 2008)

GSDBulldog said:


> Here's an easy one-
> 
> One night in jail it was getting late.
> He was butt-raped by a large inmate, and he screamed.
> But the guards paid no attention to his cries.


That is so funny! I didn't see anyone answer this one so, I will.
That would have to be Date Rape by Sublime. Definitely a funny song.


----------

